# MY BOX CHEVY none resin/real deal



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

MY BOX CHEVY MY BOX CHEVY, ON 24s STILL WORKING ON IT 
& it aint dat maisto shit

































i found it in a loco hobby shop i kicked it at


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice box homie but keep ur builds in one topic :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

so its a 1:32 scale??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 22 2009, 08:36 PM~16063221
> *so its a 1:32 scale??
> *


Who makes one in that scale?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

monogram.. found the malibu ones cant find this one though.. it was orange i think on the box.. dont remember to well.. I dont mess with other scales..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 23 2009, 12:43 AM~16063925
> *think its revell.. its a snapper kit..
> 
> edit.. monogram..
> ...


That looks like a malibu. The kits don't look the same as the one he has.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea i edited my post..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats a malibu rick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

1:43 scale diecast?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 22 2009, 11:54 PM~16064027
> *1:43 scale diecast?
> *



By lookin around the pic and tring to size it up with the wood grain paneling on the wall it looks right to be 1/24-1/28 size !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I have a feeling this guy is sitting, looking at this thread laughing at all of us trying to figure it out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 22 2009, 06:57 PM~16064055
> *By  lookin  around  the  pic    and  tring to  size  it  up  with the  wood  grain  paneling  on the  wall it  looks  right  to  be  1/24-1/28  size  !
> *


i kno..... i'm searchin all over online too... not a modelhaus front end for sure


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the side tirm does resemblem a die cast where the chrome is melted on from the back side !


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 22 2009, 10:02 PM~16064098
> *the  side  tirm  does  resemblem  a  die  cast    where    the  chrome  is  melted  on  from  the  back  side  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you and your scientific observation


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

i have those wheels and they are 1" so that car is about 7 inches long...gotta be 24th scale diecast


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 22 2009, 07:14 PM~16064216
> *i have those wheels and they are 1" so that car is about 7 inches long...gotta be 24th scale diecast
> *


i also had those wheels in 64th scale and 24th


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

i will soon tell yall wut size it is along wit other box chevys i have, yall gon trip when ya see wut da size is & no u can't find it im lucky i found this wit out spending almost $100 & waiting on it to get here :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

So is the box urs or are u waiting for someone to send it to u?


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2009, 11:29 AM~16067530
> *So is the box urs or are u waiting for someone to send it to u?
> *




I JUST BOUGHT THIS 1 TWO DAYZ AGO & MY BUDDY GON SLIDE ME A 2DOOR, 
I HAVE MAISTO KITS & DID 2 OF EM OVA U'LL LIKE









OFF OF MODELHAUS


NOW WHO HAS 1 OF THESE KITS? 









IF YA DO GET AT ME


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

/\
l
l
that cutty used to be a regal! gotta make your own cutty, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Dec 23 2009, 12:53 PM~16067800
> *I JUST BOUGHT THIS 1 TWO DAYZ AGO & MY BUDDY GON SLIDE ME A 2DOOR,
> I HAVE MAISTO KITS & DID 2 OF EM OVA U'LL LIKE
> 
> ...



is that 67 bonni your kit ?


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 12:07 PM~16067940
> *is  that  67  bonni  your  kit  ?
> *


no dats a pic i copied to find that 4 door box chevy, & then sum1 told me were to go to get it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472

This it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 23 2009, 10:02 AM~16067890
> */\
> l
> l
> ...


Not sure, but I think Twinn still has these. But dont quote me on that.

And making your own cutty is a bitch. I almost want to throw mine against a wall.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i think that one was built by a408nutforyou ??


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

where can i find 1


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Carlos Avelar created the original Cutty resin model. He sells em for $100.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Dec 24 2009, 03:32 PM~16079701
> *where can i find 1
> 
> 
> ...


EBAY MITEYMOUSE 48+ S/H


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 24 2009, 02:42 PM~16079784
> *Carlos Avelar created the original Cutty resin model. He sells em for $100.
> *



TELL EM TO GET AT ME I GOT DA $$$$$$$$$$$$ :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 24 2009, 01:42 PM~16079784
> *Carlos Avelar created the original Cutty resin model. He sells em for $100.
> *


was this the 81-85 cutty or the 86-87 euro clipped cutty?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THE NON EURO...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Dec 24 2009, 02:40 PM~16080276
> *TELL EM TO GET AT ME I GOT DA $$$$$$$$$$$$ :nicoderm:
> *


I will contact him and say your interested.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13+Dec 22 2009, 05:20 PM~16063038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the deal? you got it or not?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2009, 02:18 PM~16088169
> *whats the deal? you got it or not?
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 23 2009, 09:26 PM~16072019
> *http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472
> 
> This it?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 25 2009, 11:22 AM~16088204
> *
> *


the modelhaus has a different grill and don't got cutouts for side trim homie :uh:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

ive seen that at my hobby shop not worth the money im sure its long gone now but its a police car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 11:29 AM~16088255
> *ive seen that at my hobby shop not worth the money im sure its long gone now but its a police car
> *


how big? i've seen small ones


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2009, 02:47 PM~16088383
> *how big? i've seen small ones
> *


big like barbie corvette big


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 12:08 PM~16088559
> *big like barbie corvette big
> *


what brand? pics? links?


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

if he opens and still has it tomorrow ill get some pics of it its around 1/10


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 06:00 PM~16088826
> *if he opens and still has it tomorrow ill get some pics of it  its around 1/10
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2009, 03:59 PM~16088824
> *what brand? pics? links?
> *


NewBright 1/10 line controled police car. I've seen a couple on Ebay every now and then. It looks pretty good although I think the wheel wells are to big. I have quite a number of pics from at least 5 years ago...Kev from Germany used it on a RS chassis. Will look em up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

thats it but the one at the HS had Chicago PD markings but thats it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 26 2009, 12:12 AM~16092047
> *thats it but the one at the HS had Chicago PD markings but thats it
> *


Another "mystery" solved.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 26 2009, 12:11 AM~16092039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooohhhh yeeeeeeaaaaaarr :thumbsup: :tongue: :yes: :h5:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 26 2009, 01:11 AM~16092039
> *
> 
> 
> ...





*WELL DAMN!* :biggrin: guess u fig out wut kind of body it was, well next up more of my box chevys i have :yes:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 25 2009, 01:37 PM~16087534
> *I will contact him and say your interested.
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 04:08 PM~16088559
> *big like barbie corvette big
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2009, 03:21 PM~16088196
> *
> 
> 
> ...




no bullshit ima post da 1/24 scale im working on, seems like aint nobody ever did 1


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

my 2door box chevy im going to start on, ima make it raw


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2009, 08:04 PM~16104654
> *:uh:
> *



:0  wuts wrong?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie from here made and cast that shit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2009, 08:14 PM~16104756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool well im going to do it up no 1 else has so ima be the first


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

i took an motor bay & chassis from an old monte kit to give it that real look if i cut the hood open, all is a nice fit but im still working on it. If it don't work then i'll use the 96 kit i got so many of these i can't go wrong, any 1 have a round body caddi fo sale :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:

















































had to put it in some warm water to give it some shape it had a couple bends in it look right now

















Chevy thang on dem D's









IM DA REAL CHEVY BOY IN DA GAME,


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

work that shit out, chevyboy :thumbsup: 
. maybe i'll pull mine back out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 6 2010, 12:52 PM~16202630
> *i took an motor bay & chassis from an old monte kit to give it that real look if i cut the hood open, all is a nice fit but im still working on it. <span style='colorurple'>PICS OR YOUR FULL OF SHIT ! *


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

MAN I NEED LIKE 4 OF THESES. 
1. TO MAKE IN TO A TWO DOOR
2.HOPPER/DANCER
3. .4 JUST TO HAVE TWO EXTRA


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 08:36 PM~16207591
> *SO IF U TRYIN TO CALL ME OUT BRING IT </span> :twak: :guns: :buttkick:
> 
> :x: *


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> MY work station & tons of fuckin models done & needed to be done also more cuming in da mail + shit on hold at loco hobby shops im in gud wit :biggrin: :angry:
> 
> 
> LMAO.. to much porn for the ohio guy.. Its coming.. Not cuming thats um.. well you know.. Sorry man just had to mess with ya. Messing with you ohio guys is one of my fav things..lol..


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> > MY work station & tons of fuckin models done & needed to be done also more cuming in da mail + shit on hold at loco hobby shops im in gud wit :biggrin: :angry:
> > LMAO.. to much porn for the ohio guy.. Its coming.. Not cuming thats um.. well you know.. Sorry man just had to mess with ya. Messing with you ohio guys is one of my fav things..lol..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 09:45 PM~16208678
> *MAN I NEED LIKE 4 OF THESES.
> 1. TO  MAKE IN TO A TWO DOOR
> 2.HOPPER/DANCER
> ...


i got it from a friend but da man who make em aint bin on fo a while i know where to get a 4 door


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> > MY work station & tons of fuckin models done & needed to be done also more cuming in da mail + shit on hold at loco hobby shops im in gud wit :biggrin: :angry:
> > LMAO.. to much porn for the ohio guy.. Its coming.. Not cuming thats um.. well you know.. Sorry man just had to mess with ya. Messing with you ohio guys is one of my fav things..lol..
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16206986
> *work that shit out, chevyboy :thumbsup:
> . maybe i'll pull mine back out.
> *


 :0 hno: u tryn to bust dey heads wit that sexy thang


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 7 2010, 03:20 PM~16215891
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> *


  how can get downn wit ur club?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 7 2010, 05:23 PM~16215926
> * how can get downn wit ur club?
> *


hey homie hit up [email protected]!!!! he'll let you know from there!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 7 2010, 06:20 PM~16216419
> *hey homie hit up [email protected]!!!!  he'll let you know from there!!!
> *



naw ****** hes ours hands off


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 7 2010, 03:16 PM~16215863
> *i got it from a friend but da man who make em aint bin on fo a while i know where to get a 4 door
> *


 where from?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 7 2010, 01:14 PM~16214092
> *SO IF U TRYIN TO CALL ME OUT BRING IT  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> 
> :x:
> *


LOL! YOU MADE A COMMENT AS IF YOU WERE HOLDIN SOME THING WHEN YOU SAID YOU HAD SHIT LOAD OF BUBBLE KITS ! 

THIS IS A SHIT LOAD OF BUBBLES !











HERES MY STASH OF WHEELS 
















I DONT WASTE MY BUILD TIME CALL OUT OTHER BUILDERS ! I WOULD RATHER TEACH YOU THE BEAT YOU ! i WAS JOKING AROUND WITH WHAT YOU SAID ABOUT THE RSIN CAPRICE BUILD !  

IT HELPS TO BE ABLE TO A JOKE WHEN LOGGED ON LINE!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2010, 08:47 PM~16229347
> *LOL! YOU  MADE  A  COMMENT  AS IF  YOU  WERE HOLDIN SOME THING  WHEN  YOU  SAID  YOU  HAD  SHIT  LOAD  OF    BUBBLE  KITS  !
> 
> THIS  IS  A  SHIT  LOAD  OF  BUBBLES !
> ...



ur a jerk ukno dat lol

so wusup on a few of them caprices


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2010, 06:47 PM~16229347
> *LOL! YOU  MADE  A  COMMENT  AS IF  YOU  WERE HOLDIN SOME THING  WHEN  YOU  SAID  YOU  HAD  SHIT  LOAD  OF    BUBBLE  KITS  !
> 
> THIS  IS  A  SHIT  LOAD  OF  BUBBLES !
> ...



WOW :0 U JUST SHITED ON ME :wow: I MEAN NO HARM :worship: BUT I DO GET PUMPED AT TYMES CUZ I LUV DIS SHIT + IM A REAL MECHANIC/PAINTMAN SO SUM OF MY IDEAS I JUST PUT INTO MY MODELS B4 I PUT EM ON DA REAL THANG


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2010, 06:34 PM~16229218
> *naw ****** hes ours hands off
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: WUZZGUD


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 06:40 PM~16229275
> *where from?
> *



Cleveland OH 216 Kinsman County KCG 140 C.U.Z

WHY?


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2010, 05:47 PM~16229347
> *LOL! YOU  MADE  A  COMMENT  AS IF  YOU  WERE HOLDIN SOME THING  WHEN  YOU  SAID  YOU  HAD  SHIT  LOAD  OF    BUBBLE  KITS  !
> 
> THIS  IS  A  SHIT  LOAD  OF  BUBBLES !
> ...


I WAS WAITING FOR THAT.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16229747
> *Cleveland OH 216 Kinsman County KCG 140  C.U.Z
> 
> WHY?
> *


 i want a few of them


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2010, 08:34 PM~16229218
> *naw ****** hes ours hands off
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 07:47 PM~16230050
> *i want a few of them
> *




   wut?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 8 2010, 09:37 PM~16230594
> *     wut?
> *


HE WANTS SOME BOX CHEVIES. WHERE U GET THEM FROM.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

THE 4DOOR U CAN GET OFF OF www.modelhaus.com the 2door came from TWINN he makes em but i got mine from MODELSBYRONI, took me 6 mth to get cuz dey hot like hell on here sum ppl wont let up of em, check sum of da for sale trends dey might be 1 up for grabs i want anothe 1 so i can make a droptop


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

MY REAL BOX CHEVYS 80 IMPALA & 82 CAPRICE LANDAU


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

well i've bin up since 4:30 dis morn working on my box chevy resin kit working da fuck out of my dremel tryn to thin dat thick shit out, da out cum is good but not gangsta da way i want it. couldn't use da monte kit shit it just didn't look right then i looked at da interior & seen dat it for a 4door box but i can work wit it  ima get it done :biggrin: 














































let me know wuzzgud


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

man i've bin going hard on dis box chevy kit, looking over sum of my parts & cum to find out da tail lights were to small so i took tail lights from an 76 caprice kit i chooped up to make a cargo trailer, trimed them down & it's a perfect fit.






























Now i fuck up & broke da window frame but hey im gud at wut i do so fuck it BOX CHEVY TO DROP CHEVY HAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: 















































:biggrin: HOW YA LIKE IT NOW


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn thats nice!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u need to put tha caddilac gutz in it and add a boot!! :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

i thought bout dat but ima do sumdin gangsta OH YEAH I GOT A BOOT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quick tip for you homie....




























the shitty diecast's grill and taillights work great on it...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN SHAWN. U WORKIN IT OUT.  THAT JOKER LOOKS GOOD.  SCARED 2 PULL MINE BACK OUT. :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2010, 04:15 PM~16310017
> *quick tip for you homie....
> 
> 
> ...


damn good tip there rollin!!! i always wondered if that would work!!!


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

thank u, i thoght about that to but i was just in my mode so i did wut i do best, but im cilling fo now, getting the boot to sit just right & taking out da back seats to dropn a shit load of speakers in da back maybe or a big ass flat screan


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

:biggrin: wuzzup ppl still working on the drop box, also just had a new baby boy another chevy ryder & 2marrow i pick up my 6th 2door chevy an 86 landau, im thinking of making it a t-top, never done b4 on a box 



















dropin new picx soon


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Feb 11 2010, 02:06 PM~16583780
> *:biggrin:  wuzzup ppl still working on the drop box, also just had a new baby boy another chevy ryder & 2marrow i pick up my 6th 2door chevy an 86 landau, im thinking of making it a t-top, never done b4 on a box
> 
> 
> ...


look jus like mine wen i got mine..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I need one of those !


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

IM STILL BUILDING


----------

